# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  PAUL MCCARTNEY TO FRONT NIRVANA REUNION TONIGHT IN NEW YORK (they are back!!!!!!)

## transcending

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=s5cxpRRmCg8

----------


## JustAShadow

Nice!!!

----------


## WintersTale

I'm sorry. I love Paul, and I love nirvana, but you can't replace Kurt.

----------


## T-Bone

> I'm sorry. I love Paul, and I love nirvana, but you can't replace Kurt.



I think you can easily replace Kurt as far as talent is concerned (beyond easily). However, to replace him with a 70 year old man who has no business in a 90's grunge band doesn't seem like a logical solution to me.

----------


## WintersTale

> I think you can easily replace Kurt as far as talent is concerned (beyond easily). However, to replace him with a 70 year old man who has no business in a 90's grunge band doesn't seem like a logical solution to me.



I disagree. Kurt Cobain was a musical genius.

----------


## T-Bone

> I disagree. Kurt Cobain was a musical genius.



"what else can i say..everyone is gay"  that's right Kurt...what else CAN you say lol? nothing of importance. Add an extremely simple and generic guitar riff on top of that "do do do DOO do do doo". BAM! musical genius.

----------


## Denise

Awww.. come on, very few can really scream at full force through a whole concert like Kurt Cobain did  :Tongue:  Most people would have a sore throat the next day. Very few people even sound like him. Talent comes in different shapes and sizes. It's a matter of what you like. What you might interpret as lack of talent is actually a deliberate rawness and the Punk attitude within the band, which lots of people happened to like, so they were Doing It Right I suppose. Unlike Justin Bieber, whose Fame / Popularity ratio is more of a Ying and Yang, and clearly matches the definition of a One-Hit-Wonder. Nirvana had lots of hits, despite the raging popularity of Teen Spirit. All of their 3 albums kicked butt, unlike some bands who make like 15 albums but only make it with 2-5. Of course, Kurt should have just quit and taken a holiday to French Polynesia, instead of gunning himself down.

----------


## onawheel

this just makes me feel old, and embarrassed for chris.

----------


## jsgt

::  Daves look says it all. Leave Nirvana in the 90s where it should be remembered. Who wants their last memory of Nirvana to be this? Not me!

----------


## onawheel

yep, that pic.. pat looks like he's just happy to be in front of a camera again, dave is like "I'm used to being told what to do, so whatev" and chris is like.. "they drugged me into agreement".
:/

----------


## est



----------


## WintersTale

I watched it, and it actually was really, really good. I take back what I said before.

----------

